# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  P.luguris

## larry b

Hi if anyone can help just wondering what frogs live in the same area as p.luguris,would be grateful for info.Also  p.luguris breeding age  cause been told different ages.  :Big Grin:

----------


## KennyDB

You mean P.lugubris?

----------


## larry b

yes sorry i do mean p.lugubris

----------

